# Distance and Matching



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi

Just wondered if anyone could offer any help or advice.

We have had a link through adoption link which is competitive we have had no communication as to whether or not the child's SW wants to meet us but just wanted to ask if anyone knows if distance plays a part in the workers decision making.

We live approximately 4hours from where the child currently lives and were wondering if this would be a deciding factor in which family they may pursue as I should imagine that weekly or fortnightly settling in meetings maybe an issue.

Can anyone advise if distance will play a part and if it doesn't how do SW organise their visit can it be done through the LA that the child has moved to or will their worker still make the trip.

Many thanks for any response.

Moo x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Hi Moo,

I've heard stories within our agency that they were matched with 2 children from Scotland - we're in the South East England! 

I believe that sometimes they want to place far away as that is what is best...

xx


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks kimmie just with all the stories you hear about cut back and funding etc I wondered if cost incurred for travel etc could have a baring on a match.

Moo x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

My guess would be they could consider it but then again if they find the right match they should go with it - whether this happens I'm not sure...


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sometimes it can be a really positive factor, especially if there are particular security issues.

Post placement meetings can also sometimes be shared between your assessing authority and placing authority (if all are in agreement), that way the placing authority SW doesn't have to make the long journey so often.
We had this the 2nd time around.

Lots of luck 
Anj x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Both of ours were long distance placements, 1st time round sons and our SW shared the 4 initial weekly meetings. 2nd time it was SW's 1st adoption do she was keen to do them all herself and I think we even had extra!!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi moobags
We were linked and shortlisted twice via adoption link down to 3 couples.  We were told on each occasion we were favourite but they had to explore the other shortlisted families first due to our distance (we were 3 hours away).  They were explicit that they were keen to find the right match but it made sense they see the other families first and would then see us if they weren't a great match. 
In the end we were linked to LOs over 2 hours away, so I guess for some LAs distance is an issue and for others it isn't!  Sorry that doesn't help much!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

We are a five hour distance match.  I think it's like anything else it would be considered but not a decoding factor.  If two couples had equal attributes then the closer one would probably be preferred but I don't think they would choose just based on distance.  

Short term the distance is a real pain but once placed I think it's a massive positive. Good luck x


----------

